# 1950 Phantom Paint



## 50 Phantom Newbie (Aug 5, 2019)

Was the 1950 Phantom originally come from the factory with primer under the paint? 

(Looking to use Klean-Strip Aircraft Paint Remover, to remove the patch work of paint)


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 5, 2019)

Yes--red oxide. V/r Shawn


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 28, 2019)

the frame  and forks had primer in my experience. but head light cover, rack and tank got only paint no primer. Lets see what others have to say


----------



## 50 Phantom Newbie (Oct 28, 2019)

I saw another frame on eBay and it looked like mine, with black paint under the red. I’m wondering if black primer was used. (There are multiple spots on the frame where there is black under the original red)


----------



## 50 Phantom Newbie (Oct 28, 2019)

Here’s the one from eBay


----------



## kreika (Oct 28, 2019)

50 Phantom Newbie said:


> I saw another frame on eBay and it looked like mine, with black paint under the red. I’m wondering if black primer was used. (There are multiple spots on the frame where there is black under the original red)
> 
> View attachment 1086805



I believe a red phantom would have black on the steer tube and darts. That paint looks to be on top of the red?


----------



## 50 Phantom Newbie (Oct 28, 2019)

This is another shot not on the tube. I believe the paint to be original due to the faded seat tube sticker and other points. I have yet to see any red oxide or any other color under the red


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 28, 2019)

I'm not so sure there is _any _original paint on that frame. V/r Shawn


----------



## Jeff54 (Oct 29, 2019)

50 Phantom Newbie said:


> I saw another frame on eBay and it looked like mine, with black paint under the red. I’m wondering if black primer was used. (There are multiple spots on the frame where there is black under the original red)
> 
> View attachment 1086805



You can see the red oxide primer under the black in your photo where the head badge was through a decent sized chip. Red lead is more of a brown tone color verses red.

And especially as your intent is to strip the paint down to bare metal it's really irrelevant what the original color is. That is, There's no difference between Schwinn's frame be it a Phantom, Hornet, Wasp and others  except original color and  name on the chain guard. .  . I.E. any model.

As far as collectors go, the general rules is, it's your bike paint it anyway you want but do not expect that by doing so, the value is enhanced and or a collector is supposed to care what  model type was designated, originally by Schwinn. I.E. it does appear there's evidence, in your photos, you have a red phantom B/C front post would be black too and the primary color would have been red with secondary black  that was painted over that red.. but once repainted the only evidence is, it's a Schwinn frame that was made in whatever year the serial numbers say, every thing else is hearsay.

As far as the red lead under the red goes, I'm sure you'll find it  somewhere and more than likely, where it does not look this way, the two are sticking together better than the red lead is to the metal.


----------



## 50 Phantom Newbie (Oct 29, 2019)

I do see what looks like red oxide primer now.  My intent in getting educated is to repaint and try to get as close to original color as possible. 

I’m not concerned about value or resell. This is just a fun hobby and something to tinker with. It’s a lot less expensive than restoring vintage trailers and Fastback mustangs. 

I appreciate the input, advice and comments.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 29, 2019)

"It’s a lot less expensive than restoring vintage trailers and Fastback mustangs."    Umm I wouldn't be so sure...


----------



## 50 Phantom Newbie (Oct 29, 2019)

I’m still at the beginning stage with bikes. I’m not educated on the really rare bikes yet. Once I figure out the real cool stuff I may want one. Same thing happened after I restored my 56 Travel Trailer. Now I want a bigger one from the 40s. The 1965  K code Fastback Mustang had a lot of original parts and some hard to find parts with it, when I sold it.  

(Basket case HD Road King is on my bucket list)


----------

